# Bicycle Heaven Pittsburg P.A. Bike Show Swap Meet August 29 /30 2015



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jul 7, 2015)

-BICYCLE HEAVEN
-BIKE SHOP & MUSEUM
-ANNUAL BIKE SHOW, SWAP MEET & PARTY!
-AUGUST 29-30, 2015      9:00 AM - 8 PM- RAIN OR SHINE!
-VENDOR SET UP 7;00 AM
-FOOD, DRINKS & MUSIC!!!
-ANTIQUES/CLASSIC BICYCLES AND PARTS
-NEW BICYCLES AND BICYCLE DEALERS WELCOME TO SET UP FOR DISPLAY * FREE ADMISSION!!!
-BIKE GROUPS WELCOME!!!
WHERE? RJ CASEY INDUSTRIAL PARK
1800 COLUMBUS & PREBLE AVENUE * PITTSBURGH, PA 15233 
"Off of beaver Avenue on corner of metropolitan & Columbus & right off the North shore Bike Trail, just blocks from the River Casino"
FOR MORE INFORMATION:
CRAIG MORROW 412-716-4956 OR 412-734-4034
WWW.bicycleheaven.org 
BICYCLE HEAVEN OPEN 7 DAYS A WEEK 10:00 AM - 7:00 PM. Bicycle Heaven is the worlds largest bike shop museum and repair shop.we have bikes seen in movies such as A Beautiful Mind and Super 8 and a new movie coming out Fathers and Daughters .Bicycle Heaven is in the works for a reality T.V. show .We have a Beatles and Elvis collection and a large G scale Train set up that's over 375 ft long . We have art work antiques and other collectable items .
Bicycle heaven is right off of the North Shore bike trail that goes from our shop all the way to D.C. . We are very close to the Rivers Casino that is a easy bike ride / walk down the bike trail to the Casino and see the beautiful Pittsburgh 3 rivers / city.   the swap meet on September 12 / 13 has been changed to this new date August 29 / 30 a two day event 412 716 4956 or 412 734 4034  look up  www.bicycleheaven.org


----------



## kos22us (Jul 31, 2015)

I hadn't heard of this swap before, sounds interesting anyone ever been to the swap side of the event ?


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 20, 2015)

JUST A UP DATE  ITS LOOKING LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT AND WE HAVE TWO BIKE RIDE EVENTS FOR PEOPLE WHO WANT TO TAKE A PITTSBURGH TOUR ON THE BIKE TRAIL,   bicycleheaven.org


----------

